# Col du Somport weight limit



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if there is a weight limit on the Col du Somport, I have been over it a few times but as all my previous m/hs have 3500kg or less I have never taken much notice the weight limit.

I have googled it but to no avail so far.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Nothing to indicate a weight limit in the current (2012) version of the Caravan Club Europe 1 ( page 92). It does say that the maximum road width is 3.5 m.

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you use the tunnel, I don't think there is a weight limit. It is toll free.

peedee


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

G and peedee, i want to go over not under the Col and have been on several occasions before. but looking at the road sign on entering the Col pass it states weight for trucks is 3.500t 4.0m height.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi WG
is your last post the answer to your first post then :lol: 

Kev


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> is your last post the answer to your first post then :lol:


Kev, it looks like that :roll: but I have seen larger vehicles than mine (5000kg x 3.1m x 8.7m) and certainly heavier m/hs that 3.500kg in the past but as its a few years since I have done that route things may have changed :?

This is what I mean :?:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, that looks a bit bigger than your MH! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> G and peedee, i want to go over not under the Col and have been on several occasions before. but looking at the road sign on entering the Col pass it states weight for trucks is 3.500t 4.0m height.


I quoted you the information for the pass. The information for the tunnel is on a further page ( p93) and does not give a weight limit either.

To confirm: CC1 does not specify a weight limit for the pass- ie the road not the tunnel.

G


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

wg 
Your link didn't work


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look HERE

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Received the following information today from the CC&C

Thank you for your email asking about the limit for driving through Col de Somport. I have asked a colleague to check this for me and it would appear that the limit is 3.5 tonne for the tunnel but for the Col you should be ok.

Kind regards

Emma
[ChooseDept]
Technical Help and Advice


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Received the following information today from the CC&C
> 
> Thank you for your email asking about the limit for driving through Col de Somport. I have asked a colleague to check this for me and it would appear that the limit is 3.5 tonne for the tunnel but for the Col you should be ok.
> 
> ...


Well that cant be right!! I've see artic coming through...!!
Unless they are running the risk...




 look at this 1.45 in to the video..
I know it doesn't answer you question about going over the top...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree. We have been through often enough, our van is over 3.5t. I don't remember having seen a limit and I am certain we have seen lorries of all sizes in the tunnel, Alan.


----------

